# Hi Mountain Buckboard Bacon cure - Nilgai meat Q-VIEW



## bobdog46 (May 21, 2011)

I posted these pics on the wild game forum - thought I should also put them on the bacon forum -


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2011)

Interesting, it looks really lean for bacon.


----------



## bobdog46 (May 21, 2011)

I guess it cant really be called bacon since i did not use pork. I used the buckboard bacon cure by Hi-Mountain on Nilgai meat. It did come out wonderful.


----------

